# Yiffy "Master"



## FlexilFoxy (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking for people 18+ that interested in a basic slave/master thing via skype (kittlezkippy@gmail.com = Skype. Type that in a search and you'll find a guy named "Flex," with a little manned wolf display pic.) Don't mind absolutely anything, aside from age play. I am looking for dominant, master types. RPs don't need complex story lines, but do need to be kinky. !


----------

